# Easy drag strip!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I made my own drag strip using a saw and some corian scrap from work. The hardest part is finding a saw blade that's only 1/16" wide. Wood can also be used but I'd recommend painting before cutting. Cut the boards to the width you desire. I used 1/16" spring steel (piano wire) or steel bar stock for rails . Figure out where you want the outside rail from the side of the track( setup from fence to the center of the blade). Cut a groove in the track just deep enough for the piano wire to stick out a little turn the board end for end and cut the outher side. Do the same for the slot and the other rail groove, making the slot about 1/4" deep. If the slots don't align perfectly use a little sandpaper or an emeryboard to make the slots line up.


----------

